# Install Scheduled - 2 Hopper - 3 Joey



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

I wanted 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey. The sales rep said I had to do a 5 TV setup if I wanted 2 Hoppers. They said I could cancel two of the Joey's at install. Is this true? My install is scheduled for this coming Saturday.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

jimd909 said:


> I wanted 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey. The sales rep said I had to do a 5 TV setup if I wanted 2 Hoppers. They said I could cancel two of the Joey's at install. Is this true? My install is scheduled for this coming Saturday.


my inicial install was 1 Hopper and 2 Joeys
1 week later i changed it to 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't want to wait a week to get 2H. I want them to do 2H/1J initially. I'm going to see what happens with the 2H/3J install and refuse 2 of the joeys. I'm basically asking here if it's going to cause problems if I try to cancel 2 joeys with the tech.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Contact DIRT


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

On satelliteguys? I did, thank you. They helped me out.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

DIRT's here too.


----------



## jimd909 (Sep 30, 2007)

Where here?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The technician should be able to modify his work order to reflect the installation you want. You should have been able to do 2 Hoppers and 1 Joey initially. Normally your first Hopper will show how many Joeys you want (1 in your case) and then you should be able to add another Hopper. Please PM me your account number and I can look at this for you. Please let me know. Thanks.



jimd909 said:


> Where here?


----------

